# Tv out



## ydna (24. Juli 2003)

Hi, wollte nur mal wissen ob. man nicht bei einer Graka mit tv-out an diesen Anschluss einen Bildschirm dranhängen kann. Müsste doch vom Prinzip her gehen od? habe eine GeForce 2 GTS mit Tv out u. möchte dort 2 Bildschirme anschliessen, da dies das Arbeiten sehr erleichtert.  Weiss jemand ob das geht u. wenn ja, wie? Müsste man selber einen Kabel machen od. so? Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Erpel (24. Juli 2003)

Du bräuchtest zumindest einen "wasauchimmervideostandart/vga " Converter.


----------

